# 03 chevrolet 2500 injector problems



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey, 
My 2003 Chevy 2500 HD silverado needs new injectors. It is pouring out black smoke whenever I gas it, and has ashy residue coming out of the tailpipe when it idles. 

My mechanic said I needed to replace all of the injectors at once, and it would be an 8 hour job. Plus, the injectors are $27 each. 

He wants $800 for labor, plus the $27 x 8 injectors for parts. 

Is this fair?


----------



## tmltrans (Oct 18, 2004)

Seems really high on labor and low on parts. I think rebuilt injectors go for around $65 each. Taking them out is easy I couldn't see it being more than 2 hrs total. Of course this is on 6.0l gas engine maybe yours is diesel but it still seems way out of line.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

tmltrans;1017190 said:


> Seems really high on labor and low on parts. I think rebuilt injectors go for around $65 each. Taking them out is easy I couldn't see it being more than 2 hrs total. Of course this is on 6.0l gas engine maybe yours is diesel but it still seems way out of line.


SORRY!, Yes, it it a diesel. a 6.6 Duramax. Is this still high?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Call your dealer and give them your VIN see if it is still under the extended warranty. I don't know where he's getting injectors for $27 and the labor seems a bit much. Tell him to do it if it isn't under warranty he miss quoted your price the injectors are more like $270+ea. Edit the extended warranty is 7 years from the date the truck was put into service or 200,000mi. Cross your fingers unless you know it's out of warr


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

that is EXTREMLY cheap for a duramax injector job he is WAY off on his numbers. cheapest i have heard is 1300 in parts and him doing it himself. takes about 8 to 9 hrs though so he is accurate on that. make sure he is getting good injectors and i think they go for about 180 a piece and that does not include the core charge.
here is a kit that has everything that needs to be replaced with the injectors if you dont do it all you are asking to be back in there again shortly. 
http://pensacoladiesel.com/01-04-5-dmax-superkit-lb7.html
and look into the extended warranty i think it is till 100k on the injectors


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

bchurch05;1017208 said:


> that is EXTREMLY cheap for a duramax injector job he is WAY off on his numbers. cheapest i have heard is 1300 in parts and him doing it himself. takes about 8 to 9 hrs though so he is accurate on that. make sure he is getting good injectors and i think they go for about 180 a piece and that does not include the core charge.
> here is a kit that has everything that needs to be replaced with the injectors if you dont do it all you are asking to be back in there again shortly.
> http://pensacoladiesel.com/01-04-5-dmax-superkit-lb7.html
> and look into the extended warranty i think it is till 100k on the injectors


Warranty is 7 years from the date the truck was put in service or 200K


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

there you go i stand corrected


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

Hmm..I just walked to my equipment mechanic (not the one who quoted me). He told me that if the vehicle does not seem to be losing power, it may just be the air and fuel filter?

Here are the symptoms: black smoke puffing out when I really hit the accelerator when driving, and a black ashy residue coming out of the muffler when the truck is idiling. I do not really seem to be losing any power though. 

Does this sound like bad injectors, or just needing new fuel and air filter?


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

fuel and air are alot cheaper than injectors so worth a shot 
the fuel filter is notorious on those air filter should be able to just do a visual inspection and check the tester on the side of it.
one way to see if it is the fuel filter is bad is from stop get on it all the way to the floor most of the time it wont shift from 2nd to 3rd will just sort of hang there until you lift slightly.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

ProEnterprises;1017241 said:


> Hmm..I just walked to my equipment mechanic (not the one who quoted me). He told me that if the vehicle does not seem to be losing power, it may just be the air and fuel filter?
> 
> Here are the symptoms: black smoke puffing out when I really hit the accelerator when driving, and a black ashy residue coming out of the muffler when the truck is idiling. I do not really seem to be losing any power though.
> 
> Does this sound like bad injectors, or just needing new fuel and air filter?


You need 2 new mechanics. A plugged fuel filter would cause a loss of power, as for the air filter causing it that would be a stretch. No check engine light? What were the pulse rates on the injectors? Any fuel in the oil?


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

No check engine lights, which is the part that I find weird as well. I know that I need a new mechanic, but that is easier said than done some of the time. 

Do you think I should just bite the bullet and change the injectors out?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

ProEnterprises;1017261 said:


> No check engine lights, which is the part that I find weird as well. I know that I need a new mechanic, but that is easier said than done some of the time.
> 
> Do you think I should just bite the bullet and change the injectors out?


Well I don't think the first guy knows what he's talking about $27 injectors? If I were in your shoes I guess I'd bring it to the dealer and pay the $100 for a diagnostic to see what is actually wrong.


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

It would be money well spent taking it to the dealer to see what the pulse rates are. If it is the fuel filter You might not notice the loss in power as it tends to be a gradual loss of power as opposed to a imediate loss. You deff need new mechanics though the first guy is smoking crack at 27 dollars a injector. Are you in the northeast cause there seems to be a bad batch of fuel around as there has been a drmatic rise in fuel filters as of late acording to a mechanic that I know.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, I am from CT. I was wondering the same thing myself with bad fuel. It happened soon after I filled up a full tank at a station around here. I think I will take it to the dealer for a diagnostic.


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

ProEnterprises;1017344 said:


> Yeah, I am from CT. I was wondering the same thing myself with bad fuel. It happened soon after I filled up a full tank at a station around here. I think I will take it to the dealer for a diagnostic.


If it happened soon after fill up I would deff say its probably the fuel filter I would do that myself first before taking it to the dealer. It is easy to do just pull the pass side inner fender lining and spin off justlike a oil filter


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I gotta get me one of these diesel engine thingies.


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yea they are nice I hate getting 20 MPGs


----------



## capitolseal (Mar 3, 2005)

new injectors in the duramax from the dealer is $6700. injectors are almost 300 each and injector pump is around 1000. books says 18 hour job at $125/hour. i've had 2 trucks replaced, one under warranty (7 year/200,000) from original purchase. It has to pressure test a certain number for them to cover it, hence i had to pay for one of the jobs. anyway you look at it, it's not cheap


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Umm why don't you go and get a fuel filter they are like $31 at Napa. It will take you 15 min to replace, when was the last time it was done? It should be replaced every 15k or less. While you are at Napa get some type of anti-gel/injector cleaner and put in double or triple the dose(too much won't hurt anything) DON'T USE ANY EMERGENCY TYPE ADDITIVE, only use that in an emergency.


----------

